# Does avant-garde existed during Gregorian era or avant-gregorian music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is the most retro classical music art form, the format is monody, so yes one cd of gregorian music is ockay but would you lisen to only to gregorian for full 6 hours?. I need polyphony and a colorful chromatism in vocal music.

But than again are there rare exception of Gregorian period classical that dosen sound like gregorian.
Than again im looking for music that is a living paradox avant-garde classical during gregorian era?

So i understand i have wierd request but im looking for odd music, music that is a living paradox, meaning it's so odd it should not exist in it's respective era??


:tiphat: Indiana jones


----------

